
Show HN: Micro Podcasting Made Easy - Mattasher
https://ykyz.com/
======
dang
Please don't ask friends or fans to upvote your posts, and especially please
not to post booster comments in the threads. This is against HN's rules (see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)),
and we ban accounts and sites that do it. Also, HN users are really good at
detecting this, and then they will flag your posts and complain to us and use
unkind words like 'spam'.

------
athriren
While some of the comments here may be legitimate, the very similar phrasing
used in every other comment (excepting mine) expressing their love of the
platform is tripping my spam sensors.

~~~
Addie-Caldwell
I recognize some/most of the usernames, so I can assure you they're likely
99.9% real.

~~~
enonevets
Seems like a huge influx of new users commenting...

------
Mattasher
A few more details: The microcast channel of ykyz lets you record episodes of
up to 90 seconds long, and automatically generates an iTunes compatible RSS
feed from those episodes. Only episodes posted to the special microcast
channel ([https://ykyz.com/c/microcast/](https://ykyz.com/c/microcast/)) are
syndicated. Note you need to post a short introductory “Bleat” to c/intros
before you can record microcast episodes.

------
AriseandThrive
I love being part of the YKYZ community! Everyone is so friendly and offer
interesting insights on the particular topics they share. The content I
usually educate myself on is a really niche market so to be able to be on YKYZ
and hear stories on just about anything really opens up my perspective on
things! It's also such an easy, fun platform to work with. I would definitely
recommend YKYZ to anyone (:

------
miaspeaksup
I've been on YKYZ for about 3 weeks now and it's been amazing! I love
listening to others' microcasts and learning so much in such little time. The
people behind YKYZ have also never failed to guide us and support the
community.

Definitely recommend those interested in making a microcast to join YKYZ. You
don't only get to make friends but you get to talk about the things you love.

------
Terio9
I have been using this platform for like a week and I really enjoy it. I think
it's really nice place to learn about new topics and meet new people. I highly
recommend it to everyone :)

------
asiphe
I'm new to podcasting so i'm enjoying the site and the concept of micro casts.
each post is less than 2 minutes long so it doesn't get boring.

------
BrkenDwnStrShip
I use ykyz for my microcast and so far it’s been a blast. The folks there have
all been cool and helpful, and it’s a good platform.

------
justjenagain
I have learned so much at ykyz in the short amount of time I've been involved.
Can't wait to contribute more!

------
skincerelyclare
I enjoy using the ykyz site to share my thoughts. It's a friendly community
and easy-to-use platform.

------
SophiaSnippets
It's pretty fun, and I like the interactive aspect as well.

------
doctorirish
This is a great website and I have found it incredibly informative. There is a
great supportive community on there and we are all interacting with each other
and voicing our opinions. I haven't had a single unpleasant experience on
there. It seems people are much more polite in comments when they have to use
their voice. There's such a good variety of topics on there from Gamer News to
Health and Wellness to Cat Facts and Mystery Stories. The platform is easy and
accessible and it is so simple to upload a microcast and start a series. I
definitely see it as the future for microcasting.

------
Addie-Caldwell
YKYZ has given me a new reason to look forward to getting up in the morning.
It truly is a unique platform that makes it easy to connect with people on a
more personal level, as well as learn something interesting about a topic you
might not know about. It's like those days in school where you'd have each
student get to teach the class about something they're knowledgeable about. It
makes podcasting fun and personal and I have only good things to say about it!

------
kaylalevans00
I've been on ykyz.com since October, and it really became my go-to site almost
immediately. I know that sounds like a Hallmark card, but it's real people
really talking... and the chance to have my own micro podcast has helped me
use my actual voice to continue my work of helping people.

------
catgurujoanie
Love the community on this site, very interactive and supportive. I recommend
joining and expressing yourself through a micro cast about whatever interests
you!

------
mgenny
Love the community! Super nice people and promotes interactive
conversations.YKYZ has given me the motivation to do what I love and go out of
my comfort zone.

------
staplezz
It's a really good site still in development but quickly growing and with a
great community of passionate people. I love it <3

------
kimseokjin
It is so interactive and everyone is so friendly! I have learned so much and
got so much useful advice. def recommend

------
mediocrebunny
Loving the process so far. Can't wait to see the next stage of progress for
this fun platform!

------
lynlyn9
Really happy I found the website, it's a great way to communicate and it's
really fun.

------
thatbeard
I really enjoy coming up with micro podcasts and recording, very simple and
intuitive interface!

------
iloveeveryone
I Look Forward to Listening to ykyz.com

------
AstrocastbyDiz
ykyz is such a fun site, too!

------
matt_will_
Great new platform!

